# Dado vs Router



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

There are two ways to make a groove in wood; a dado blade on a table saw and a straight bit in a router, either hand held or in a table. Some like to use the router for this job, but the problems that can happen has made the dado blade my tool of choice.
With the variation in thickness of both plywood and solid wood, a router bit rarely cuts a perfect fit to suit the thickness variation; either it's too tight or too sloppy. The adjustability of the dado blade allows for perfect fits. Routers can slip and un-intentionally cut an oversize groove. The router is a great tool, but for cutting grooves, the dado blade wins hands down. Off course if a table saw is not available, the router has to be used. The only drawback with the dado blade is the time it takes to set it up, which usually requires taking test cuts on scrap and making adjustments.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I too prefer to use a dado (stacked) to achieve a more precise slot cut at greater speed with less tool wear. I've found the only situation that makes this more difficult is when cross cutting slots in a work piece that is very long.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes.

Sometimes, for me, it comes down to what is mounted where. If the bit is already in the router table- no brainer.

If you want infinite widths with a router, take two passes, step over a smidge to get the width you want.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree, dados on the tablesaw are easier to control. I will try to dado at the tablesaw first, but some projects like bookcases, are often too long for the tablesaw so I use an exact-width dado jig (credit to Woodsmith Magazine).








-
-
-
-
-
Or once in a while I will use my undersized plywood bit.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, there is a third way to do these









Adjust the fence to the desired distance, and just plough away. makes kind of a Schweeeesh sound….


----------



## neverenougftackle (May 6, 2013)

A couple of decades ago I seem to have goten into making several shelves there one after the other…ran into the very same delima that you are describing now happing to you. Right about this time Shopnotes Magazine came out with their Self adjusting Dado Jig. It has long been one of the best, and most used jigs that I have ever made. It is supper !!!!!

Any size of wood placed into this ,one piece adjustable jig, your router and bit will cut to fit,, *blank* TIGHT !!!!! There are now several on line woodworkers claming this is their jig, but Shopnotes came out with it first,,so who else can say it is theirs? Do not know how to post a picture of mine, BUT. Check it out it is well worth you time invested in making one.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

There are advantages to using both methods. The table saw method is generally faster to set up and execute. However on plywood tear out can be a problem. I like to use the router for plywood because of that, and if you use the Woodsmith dado jig you can adjust the width of the dado to exact thickness of the plywood. You can also route both sides of a cabinet at the same time to assure perfect alignment a gain back a little of the setup time over the table saw method and of course stopped dadoes are easier w/ the router as well.


----------



## neverenougftackle (May 6, 2013)

Ok !!!!! bondogaposis thats the jig I tried to tell ya'all about. Shopnotes and Woodsmith are sister companies. My bad but in defense Shopnotes away back there was the jig & fixture making side, while Woodsmith was the cabinets/furniture/beds/ kind'ah stuff side. Thanks for showing that pdf bondogaposis.

Hey how do you like that jig ???


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I use a dado stack unless it is a stop dado then I use a router.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have made similar jigs before, but they are usually one off. I scrap them after use. This jig looks like a keeper. I'll make one for the next time I use the router.


----------



## falatocpa (Jul 25, 2012)

For cutting straight through, I agree the dado is probably better, but if you're going for a blind front on your grove/dado I think you're stuck with the router.


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

Bondo, thanks for the pdf. It saves me going back and hunting through my old magazines. I just went through that to find the #88 issue for the panel saw build. larry


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm with you….I do use the router on occasion when it makes sense, but most of the time I use a dado stack on the saw.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have used the table saw with stacked dado and the router with an adjustable width jig. Good results from both.

Need to cross cut some dadoes in shelf boards. An adjustable cross cut sled will let you make zero clearance cuts with a dado blade, and quickly too.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

I got the source pasted below from Horizontal Mike recently and have it almost finished. I think it is the one that others referenced. 
It's a great site and free

www.woodsmithshop.com/download/204/adjustabledadojig.pdf‎


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I use that Shop Notes/Woodsmith router jig and the dados always come out a perfect fit.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> ...The only drawback with the dado blade is the time it takes to set it up, which usually requires taking test cuts on scrap and making adjustments.
> 
> - MrRon


Yeah right. 
How do you on a table saw….
Make a dovetail grove?
Cut a stopped dado ?
Cut a slot in an assembled piece ?
Cut a slot with a perfectly flat bottom?
It actually the table saw that has only one advantage: the speed of the operation. 
Actually the disadvantage you listed - taking time to setup is only a problem for a novice user. 
You got it all wrong.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Just to add one more technique…. I use a router and a modified version of this Wood Whisperer jig for most dados vs using my TS dado stack. I made my jig from scrap pieces of oak flooring. Always perfect and tight. The dado stack just takes too much time to adjust.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I too prefer to use a dado (stacked) to achieve a more precise slot cut at greater speed with less tool wear. I ve found the only situation that makes this more difficult is when cross cutting slots in a work piece that is very long.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Over the last 43 years I've probably made thousands of dadoes on the tables saw. Table is all I use. Long narrow stock can be done fairly easy with the right support, you table top and fence waxed up nice and slick.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

I to prefer a TS dado just for the reasons above. Since most of not all of Plywood is produced by Chinese political prisoners its al over the place as far as thickness and every other specifications.

BUT I have a few instances where a TS Dado would go beyond where I end them. I guess I could have gone to the edge then chiseled out the rest BUT I used a 1/4 Spiral bit to slot up some side panel legs and it worked great….

SEE PIC…










ALSO I am planning a gig where I need the exact same thing done EXCEPT I need this dado on a CURVED PIECE! So I have ordered a router STACKABLE SLOT CUTTER from YONICO

SEE PIC!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I made this router based dado jig and just love how it works. Notice that is is adjustable to the exact size of your insert/shelf. So it does not matter if your 3/4" or 29/32" it snugs to whatever material you are using. Problem solved and no stacking required!


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

I think thats why I love woodworking, and generally working with my hands: This thread shows there are many ways to skin that cat, and we all just find what suits us best.
Me? I have a 50s model Dewalt RAS that I keep a dado set in. Its all its used for. I can use an undersized dado set and creep up to the lines. Its good for short dados on shelves and stuff, but, the tablesaw and router is always there if needed.

And remember: any day you're alive is a good day.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

My preferred approach these days for plywood is to use a router and a jig. For 'fancy' woods, depending on the specific job, i'll Use the table saw.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

My ancient table saw doesn't have a locking height adjustment. I found out the hard way that my dado stack sinks over time. Ever since then it's been routered dadoes for me.

I like that I can reliably come back to any particular depth using one of these, I can easily reset my router if I need it.

I also like the ability to do a dado with the router then cut the boards. For instance, I can run a rabbet along the back edge of a long board for cabinet/bookshelf, then cut the the board into pieces, then book-match the sides and do the shelf dadoes without swapping out blades and dado stacks.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Too much like work, too much noise, too much dust…









Made with just this..









dados?



































YMMV


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

> I too prefer to use a dado (stacked) to achieve a more precise slot cut at greater speed with less tool wear. I ve found the only situation that makes this more difficult is when cross cutting slots in a work piece that is very long.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> Over the last 43 years I ve probably made thousands of dadoes on the tables saw. Table is all I use. Long narrow stock can be done fairly easy with the right support, you table top and fence waxed up nice and slick.
> ...


AlaskaGuy!! You're a genius! That sandbag trick is DEFINATELY going in my bag of tricks. I won't tell my dear wife (who holds up the long end of the board) that she got replaced by a sandbag, she may feel hurt… I knew there was a reason I prowl LumberJocks. I too much prefer using the tablesaw and dado blade instead of the router…


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

> - AlaskaGuy


You can walk AROUND your tablesaw….

Sweet set-up


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Pete

While I have had people hold the end of the board I never did like that. I fell much more comfortable and in control when only one person is driving.

Genius! I have been called at lot of thing but never that! This is a first.


----------

